# My new table.



## yetiatlarge (Dec 5, 2007)

I got a hold of a sheet of Racket ball court wallboard.
It is 1 1/4' thick with smooth white fiberglass material on both sides.
It is very heavy too Ouch my aching back.
I am going to use it for table top and maybe new radial arms saw table too.
I ordered a plate from Samona and will make fences as I see on Router Workshop shows.
Will post some pics when it is operational.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

WOW!

That sounds like really STRONG material!!

Looking forward to seeing how it turns out!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

That sounds great Bernie. Can't wait to see how it comes out. Be sure to post some pictures.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

sounds flat and strong! Post some pics once you get up and running.


----------



## yetiatlarge (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the input.
I will post pics when I start.
My plan is to base it off of this King I saw in a flyer.
I hope you can see the pic.
I will start this weekend and wil post pics as I get er done.


----------



## yetiatlarge (Dec 5, 2007)

Well I finnally got started on my new table.
I cut the big heavy sheet down a bit with skilsaw.
Then routed a nice straight edge to work from.
Hoisted it up to table saw and cut it to size.
I was going to go 36x28 but it seemed to big so I settled on
34x24.
I cut a couple pieces to make some fences with, one for length wise and 
and one for crosswise like on Router Workshop.
Today I am going to trim edges with pine and top fences with pine also.
Just have to wait for plate to come in and top will be finished.
Might start base today with the orange plywood in the background.
I think I will use pegboard on the back for ventilation.
Any thoughts will be welcome.
Bernie


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Looking good so far Bernie...very nice material...that baby will be good for as long as you and I live that's for sure....

KarateEd......


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I think you will find that your top size is bigger than is comfortable to work at. 30" x 22" is a common size. Not saying there is anything wrong with having a larger top, only you will know what is right for you.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Looking real good there Bernie! 

Corey


----------



## yetiatlarge (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks Mike. I thought the top was to big at 36x28 so I reduced it to the current size.
You might be right though.
I will set up so I can use it a few times then decide if it needs to be smaller or leave it.
Here are a couple pics of the cabinet mock up.
I might set the plate off to one side a bit so I can have some drawers to put clamps and things in.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Bernie. The table is looking good. Are you planning on any kind of dust/chip collection for it? You will be up to your ears in chips without it.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Seems like it is coming together nicely Bernie.
Do you ride or are you storing those motorcycles for someone? It appears one is a Fat Boy or a Classic of some kind. I can't tell for sure what the one buried in the corner is?
Keep up the good work on the table and keep us posted.


----------



## yetiatlarge (Dec 5, 2007)

*Chips fpr desert*

Hey *Curious* I do not want chips in my ears.
Actually I saw Rick do a little segment on dust collection today on the show.
He had a little attachment on the fence for a shopvac hose.
I will do something like that.

*Dr Zook*, everybody thinks that bike is a Fatboy, but it is a 1970 Electraglide.
I got it a few years ago and ride it a lot in the summer.
The other is a 81 shovel in a newer frame.
I am going to lower the front end and get rid of the ape hangers.
I will put a Fatboy front fender on it along with Fatboy wheels.
Then I will try to sell it.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## yetiatlarge (Dec 5, 2007)

*My new table continued.*

Well I got time to work on the table again.
My 11x13 plate came in and I decided on where to place it in the table.
Centered side to side but pushed back from the front a bit.
I trimmed the top with birch so the mdf would be protected.
The last shot is the 3 routers I have.
One is a 15 year old Craftsman 1/4 that is quite a workhorse.
The green one is a Delta plunger I inherited from my father in law.
The other is the 1/2 in collet Craftsman I picked up for the table.
No bits yet so I have not had a chance to use it.
Got a great deal on bits on Ebay.
Should be in any day now.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Bernie,
The table is looking good. If you use the plunge router would you plan on a lift so as to use the plunging capability of the router?
Jim


----------



## yetiatlarge (Dec 5, 2007)

*Plunge or not to plunge,that is the question*

I do not think I am going to use the plunge base.
The fixed base has a nice adjustment setup.
Easy to raise and lower.
I will keep plunge base handy for jobs that cannot be done on the table.
Here are a couple more pics.

1-Using fine adjustment tool to adjust template.
2-My wife giving me advice,
3-Plate mounted


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent and looking great! I would do the same with the fixed base. 

corey


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

looking good man! I can tell you it's a great feeling to start building something on something you've built...


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice job. Now that's what I call "close supervision".


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking good yetiatlarge

I wish I could get my BOSS in the shop like that,,, ...she comes in from time to tiime giving me orders or with her hand out saying I need some money ..
How much do you have in your pocket ? and I always have two pockets, one for her and one for me ,,,  she will always say is that all you got ? , now let me look in your other pocket,so she takes a peek, but I saw her coming out to the shop and I put it in my shorts,,,safe place now days,,, LOL LOL....I'm old but not that old...but I always like a nice game of pocket pool.. hahahaha ...


==============


yetiatlarge said:


> I do not think I am going to use the plunge base.
> The fixed base has a nice adjustment setup.
> Easy to raise and lower.
> I will keep plunge base handy for jobs that cannot be done on the table.
> ...


----------



## yetiatlarge (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey Bobj3 we both pick from the same pocket.
Whats mine is hers and whats hers is hers.


----------

